# help with procedure



## ggparker14 (Apr 8, 2013)

Patient presents with toe injury.

Note reads:
Nail Removal
Location: right foot; Location details: right big toe; Anesthesia:digital block; Local anesthetic: lidocaine 1% without epinephrine; Patient sedated: no; Preparation: skin prepped with Betadine and sterile field established; Amount removed: complete; Wedge excision of skin of nail fold: no; Nail bed sutured: no; Dressing: antibiotic ointment and 4x4.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ashack63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*11730*

Read the description for 11730


----------



## kak6 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would use 11765 read this one.


----------



## ashack63 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Nail Removal*

With all due respect...
*Nail Removal*
Location: right foot; 
Location details: right big toe; 
Anesthesia:digital block; Local anesthetic: lidocaine 1% without epinephrine; 
Patient sedated: no; 
Preparation: skin prepped with Betadine and sterile field established; 
Amount removed: *complete; *
*Wedge excision of skin of nail fold: no;*

11765 is Wedge Excision of SKIN of nail fold, for ingrown toenail


11730 - Avulsion(removal) of nail plate, partial or complete, simple; single


----------



## shreesailam99@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2013)

*11765*

the code should be d 11765 wed
ge excision of nail fold


----------

